# CP5611 wird nicht erkannt



## Phase (6 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Bei einem PC mit Windows XP SP3 und Step 7 5.4 SP4 wird unter "PG-Schnittstelle einstellen" im Simatic Manager die CP 5611 nicht angezeigt. Ich habe mittlerweile alle PCI Steckplätze durch und die Software neu installiert aber es verändert sich nichts. Unter Schnittstelle hinzufügen taucht sie auch nicht auf.:sb7:


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 März 2009)

Hallo Phase,
lies dir hier mal den Beitrag von QM durch ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## peter(R) (6 März 2009)

Bist Du sicher, daß die CP nicht defekt ist ???
Bei mir hat das immer problemlos geklappt.
Meldet sich die CP denn als neu erkannte Hardware im PC ??

peter(R)


----------



## Phase (6 März 2009)

Also die CP ist in ordnung da sie in einem Panel PC verbaut war und einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Ich habe mal die bilder beigefügt die das problem erklären.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (7 März 2009)

Hast du schon was rausgefunden , da ich im Moment das gleiche Problem habe . Ich habe leider vergessen nachzuschauen , ob das mit Step 7 SP3.1 funktionierte . Jetzt habe ich SP 4 installiert und das gleiche Phänomen wie du. Der Tip von QM hat bei mir nicht funktioniert .

Mfg Thomas


----------



## JesperMP (8 März 2009)

Der CP5611 taucht auf in _Windows Device Manager_, aber nicht in _PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen_. Hmmm ...

Nur eine Idee:
Wenn du Simatic Net auf den PC hast, guck nack ob der CP5611 taucht auf in der _Configuration Console_. 
Wenn ja, wie sieht das aus ? 
Ist es als _Configured mode_ oder als _PG Operation_ eingestellt ?


----------



## Phase (9 März 2009)

Bei mir hat die Hilfe von Siemens auch nicht funktioniert. (QM) Simatic Net hab ich nicht installiert.


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2009)

Hast Du diese FAQ gesehen ?
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/11870489
Insbesonders nach "Gerätetreiber nicht anwählbar oder nicht sichtbar".

Und wenn möglich kannst Du probieren Simatic Net zu installieren.


----------



## Phase (9 März 2009)

Auf das FAQ hatte QM berreits verwiesen, allersings ohne erfolg. Werde jetzt mal das S.Net einrichten...


----------



## Phase (9 März 2009)

Nach der Installation von s.Net siehts dann so aus...


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn du Simatic Net auf den PC hast, guck nack ob der CP5611 taucht auf in der _Configuration Console_.
> Wenn ja, wie sieht das aus ?
> Ist es als _Configured mode_ oder als _PG Operation_ eingestellt ?


..............


----------



## Ralle (9 März 2009)

Ich hatte ähnliches Verhalten vor Jahren mal mit der CP5511. Ich habe mir damals rausgesucht, welche Dateien alles zum Treiber der CP5511 gehören und dann alles diese Dateien, sowie sämtliche Registry-Einträge dieser Dateien, bzw. Reg-Einträge mit CP5511 gelöscht. Danach worde dann der CP korrekt erkannt, installiert und tauchte auch wieder in der PG-Schnittstelle auf. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht mehr 100% sicher, ob die CP gar nicht im linken Fenster (siehe dein Bild) auftauchte oder sich nur nicht nach rechts, zum aktivieren bewegen ließ.


----------



## Phase (10 März 2009)

Bei Simatic NET steht sie nirgends drin, als sei sie gar nicht da.


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2009)

Also, Du guckst im 'Configuration Console' (was es heisst auf Deutsch weiss ich nicht). Siehe Bild.

Und, du hast wirklich die Registry-Einträge gelöscht wie im FAQ beschrieben ?


----------



## Phase (10 März 2009)

meine Konsole sieht dann so aus.
Reg einträge sind soweit ich finden konnte alle gelöscht. Nach dem PC Neustart installiert sich die Lan Karte allerdings sofort wieder sodas die einträge bestimmt neu erstellt werden.


----------

